# 2006 ser



## kidroc666 (Jun 22, 2016)

hello everyone i own a 06 altima ser black.. i need a new transmission its the 5 speed auto..i heard the 05-06 maxima non locking 5 speed is the same one for the ser.. can anyone please confirm this if not can i get a 05-06 altima v6 4 speed automatic and computer and just swap them out thanks for help..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

05-06 Maxima uses the same trans (5sp at)


----------

